# anyone runs windows7-64bits in bhyve with good 2d video speed?



## wolffnx (Apr 20, 2020)

better o same 2d video speed that virtualbox, because I will love to use windows7 in bhyve but itss soo sloow, and not its the disk ,memory,or the network

in other hand virtualbox-ose-nox11 almost its feels like the bare bone machime

anyone with the same problem?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 20, 2020)

Windows7 is EOL since mid-January, better upgrade to a supported version of Windows.

As for performance of Windows in bhyve in general, you might want to have a look here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bhyve-windows-server-slow-io.71199/#post-455644 -- the first patch can make a *huge* difference depending on your hardware.

For applying to 12.1-RELEASE, I prepared something here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bhyve-windows-server-slow-io.71199/#post-456220


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 20, 2020)

Zirias said:


> Windows7 is EOL since mid-January, better upgrade to a supported version of Windows.
> 
> As for performance of Windows in bhyve in general, you might want to have a look here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bhyve-windows-server-slow-io.71199/#post-455644 -- the first patch can make a *huge* difference depending on your hardware.
> 
> For applying to 12.1-RELEASE, I prepared something here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/bhyve-windows-server-slow-io.71199/#post-456220



I'will try it , and yes Windows7 EOL is gettin closer, but for be honest I'dont mind, is only for my work(run some software like radmin,teamvie.., and other ones that not require the latest Windows)

I'will try it and post the results here
thanks!!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> and yes Windows7 EOL is gettin closer


It already passed. Support for Windows 7 ended on January 14, 2020.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 20, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I'will try it , and yes Windows7 EOL is gettin closer, but for be honest I'dont mind, is only for my work(run some software like radmin,teamvie.., and other ones that not require the latest Windows)


Windows 7 EOL has already passed, there's only paid extended support available now, so running anything talking to the internet on it, you _should_ be concerned ... but take this just as a friendly reminder 


wolffnx said:


> I'will try it and post the results here


It depends on your CPU whether this patch improves things, I don't remember the details. On my machine, it was a huge improvement. Good luck


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 20, 2020)

I'dont want to freackout nobody,but,in my work there are users machines running windows xp


Zirias said:


> Windows 7 EOL has already passed, there's only paid extended support available now, *so running anything talking to the internet on it, you should be concerned ... but take this just as a friendly reminder *
> 
> only FreeBSD updated
> 
> ...


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 20, 2020)

btw,I'dont want to freack out nobody,but in my job still are WindowsXp boxes(municipality entity)


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 20, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> btw,I'dont want to freack out nobody,but in my job still are WindowsXp boxes(municipality entity)


Doesn't actually _surprise_ me. The dilettantism in this area (similar to small businesses) is well-known.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2020)

wolffnx said:


> I don't want to freak out nobody, but in my job still are Windows XP boxes (municipality entity)


They probably also have a very expensive support contract with Microsoft.


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 20, 2020)

SirDice said:


> They probably also have a very expensive support contract with Microsoft.



someting similar...the virus of some are the gold of other(I'm not in the support area,so,save my soul to NOT go hell)


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 20, 2020)

Zirias said:


> Doesn't actually _surprise_ me. The dilettantism in this area (similar to small businesses) is well-known.



Until everything is on fire,everyone screaming and blame the network guyrolleyes because the systems run very slow
(the start of monday and friday)


----------



## wolffnx (Apr 21, 2020)

Zirias said:


> Windows 7 EOL has already passed, there's only paid extended support available now, so running anything talking to the internet on it, you _should_ be concerned ... but take this just as a friendly reminder
> 
> It depends on your CPU whether this patch improves things, I don't remember the details. On my machine, it was a huge improvement. Good luck




well, good results, with the paths run smoothly! , the same Bhyve settings(ram,cpu,etc)
only will have to do the tests..

In my work machine I'have :


```
16GB DDR3 of Ram, 10 of them are asigned to ZFS ARC
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2030 @ 3.00GHz (2993.26-MHz K8-class CPU)
```




And in my home:


```
8GB DDR4 of ram, 4 of them asigned to ZFS ARC
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-7100 CPU @ 3.90GHz (3912.19-MHz K8-class CPU)
```

the results are pretty amazing, %95 compared to VirtualBox (in my home PC)
thanks for the unified patch file Zirias!


----------

